# Kienzle 1950's-1960's



## Goodster (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey guys this is my first post on this forum so I hope it all goes well.

The watch in question is a Kienzle 1950's-1960's which I inherited from my grandfather...I understand this watch isn't very valuable but it holds a sentimental value which no money can put a price on. The problem is I think the main spring has broken. The watch has has been in a drawer for some years and was recently picked up and was working but I think putting the tension back on the spring has caused it too break. I know parts are not made any more and are hard to come by but anyone with any information would be a really good help.

Please only constructive comments only in my search for a watch repairist that could help I encountered some very rude people that only cared about the value of the watch.

Thanks in advance guys, I look forward to hearing you're comments.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Mainspring will be available, If you can post a picture of the movement or give us the movement caliber number we can help :yes:


----------



## Goodster (Apr 30, 2012)

I have no experience at taking watches apart, whats the favoured method for removing the back plate? I have also found some things on the internet...Picture of dial 







and it also says it uses Puw movement if that helps any? Thanks again


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi, nice watch, if i could make a suggestion, which is, if you have no experience taking watches apart, it would be prudent to let a watch repairer have a look at it as it may be inadvertantly damaged.........Our host on this site Roy should certainly be able to help, if you like taking apart watches or wish to do this and repairs it may be good idea to get some cheap ones for a couple of pounds to practice on rather than something of great sentimental value

Kienzle is an interesting make and i actually collect them!! I used to calibrate the Kienzle speedometers as fitted in Trucks.........

The PUW movement fitted is also very good quality and i believe it to be German


----------



## Goodster (Apr 30, 2012)

Ok thanks for you're help guys, I just tried to send a pm to Roy but it said I'm not allowed...I guess that's from being a new member? I don't suppose one of you boys could pm him for me or something?

Thanks again


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Goodster said:


> Ok thanks for you're help guys, I just tried to send a pm to Roy but it said I'm not allowed...I guess that's from being a new member? I don't suppose one of you boys could pm him for me or something?
> 
> Thanks again


[email protected]


----------

